# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الأرامل والمطلقات والمتأخرات عن الزواج >  هل شفتي طليقج بعد الطلاق ؟؟؟؟ او صار موقف بينكم ؟؟؟ خبرينا

## دارها العين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركااته ...



الزواج او الطلاق قسمه ونصيب .... واغلب المطلقات مظلومات ... حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل



السؤال : هل شفتي طليقج بعد الطلاق ؟؟؟ وين وكيف وشووه صار؟؟؟ 


والله يعوض كل مطلقه بزووج احسن منه ياارب


المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

فوائد واضرار الزواج المتأخر 
نصائح هامة وضرورية لكل امرأة بعد الطلاق 
نصائح بسيطة ومفيده للبنات المتأخرات عن الزواج 
تقرير عن الطلاق النفسي واثره على الاسره 
ادعولي اتزوج 
ادعية تيسير الزواج بأذن الله 
نصائح لنجاح تجربة الارتباط بعد الطلاق 
كيفية تخطي مشكلات مرحلة الطلاق بخطوات بسيطة... 
اشهر اسباب الطلاق حول العالم 
كيفية التغلب على تجربة الطلاق

----------


## حرم النقبي

الله لا يب هاليوم علي.. وربي يرزق الكل بالزوج الصالح..

----------


## دارها العين

امييييييييييين يارب العالمييييييييييييين


اشكر مرورج عزيزتي

----------


## نبض الشارقة

بسم الله علي 
الله ييسر امورهن

----------


## دارها العين

اميييييييييييييين

----------


## رضآٳڪ يٳ ربٳه

" حسبنا الله سيؤتينا الله من فضله انا الي الله راغبون "

----------


## عروسة2011

امين الله يرزق كل البنات

----------


## Badreyah

لا موووووووووووووول ما شفته...والله لا اييب هااااااك اليوم..

عسى عيني ما تلاقيه لآخر العمر يا رب..

مب نااااااااااقصه أرررررررررررف في حياتي

----------


## بنتي غلا روحي

هيه شفته وللاسف بالصدفة وانا رايحة اوديله بنتي في المول عسب يشوفها والله ماشل عينه عسى عينه البط ان شاء الله ماداني اشوف ويهه مسود الويه احس اني برجع الصراحة في كل زيارة والله مول ماشوفه احاول اني باي طريقة اني ماتلاقى وياه اخلي الخدامة توديله البنت واشرد واروح اي مكان ثاني بس هاك اليوم كان قريب مني وشفنا بعض اتمنى مايتكرر هالموقف لاني صدق كارهتنه والله عقب اللي سواه فيني وفي بنتي .
وللاسف يوم يرجع بنتي تصيح وراه ويتم يطالعها اونه عاد الابو الحنون

----------


## حلوة واموره

شفته بعد سنتين من طلاقنا في المحكمة
صراحة ما حسيت اني اكرهه عادي الله يسهل عليه وهو الخسران

----------


## حلوة واموره

الله يعوظنا ان شاء الله بالزوج الصالح

----------


## البدواويه

الله يعوض كل مطلقه بزوج صالح

----------


## لأنني مختلفة

ما جربت ولله الحمد بس عندي قريبتي تطلقت .. 
كذا مرة جافته وفي كل مرة قلبها يحرقها اكثر ع العمر اللي ضيعته وياه والعيال اللي يابتهم ..
واخرتها خذ بنتها وولدها عنها وكره بنتها فيها لدرجة انها من سنين ما جافت امها وما تباها ابداً ..

والقهر العود انه قبل لا ياخذها كان عاشق وحدة وتزوجها بالدسية عقب 10 سنين زواج ..
الله لا يراوي حد اللي استوى بها والله حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## laila226

الله المستعان 
موفقه اختي ^^

----------


## الوهاج

شفته اكثر من مره ..
لان نحن اهل دوم نتلاقى...وشعوري عادي جدا ما يفرق عندي عن اي ريال غريب 

ذكرتيني اول مرة شفته عقب الطلاق^^
كان في المستشفى بالصدفة .. وانا يالسة اتريا السيارة اشوفه واقف عند الصيدلية واقول فخاطري هالشكل هب غريب علي؟ كأني اعرف هالريال !!... ويوم ذكرت مت من الضحك على عمري!!

----------


## cute uae

> الله يعوض كل مطلقه بزوج صالح

----------


## almal3ka1

اللهم اميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي ييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين

----------


## khaleejiya

استغفري ربج هذا شرك بالله
الله سبحانه وتعالى وحده اللي يقدر يسهل ويصعب لا انتي ولا الشيخ الروحاني هذا

----------


## ريم العسووله

يمنع رفع المواضيع القديمة عزيزاتي  :34:

----------

